# Pirates of North Court 2014



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Been fighting the weather the past week. We have about 1/2 the setup done then the wind hit us hard Sunday. Spent a good part of that day fixing / setting up the display again.

Here are a couple pictures before the wind hit:














































Still have to finish up the pumpkin patch and a few other "odds & ends" and then its complete.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! I've always loved your pirate theme and you do it up right. Sorry you had to deal with the damaging winds. This time of year can be rough on our outdoor displays.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks jdubbya for the kind words. Weather can be a pain but we just have to make the best of it, right? Nothing was damaged beyond repair but the real fixes will have to wait until the "off" season.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your pirates look very happy to be outside again, even the one in the cage

I like how you've accessorized the ship. It makes for a great scene.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow Dave!
Looks great my friend


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Roxy & Bobzilla.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Great display! How do you store all of that?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Gweede said:


> Great display! How do you store all of that?


Thanks for the kind words. 

As for storage, the ship breaks down into several pieces:



















I keep that behind my shed under a canvas tarp. The barrels are kept under my deck and most everything else (that can be kept out there) is in the shed. I have some that is a bit more delicate kept in my basement. As like most people, I'm running out of places to keep things.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Very smart design!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I Love looking at your setup. I'm doing Pirates this year but it will be pale compared to yours


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You're too kind Hairazor and much too tough on yourself! I always enjoy your displays ... even when they aren't Pirates.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice, as usual.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

YAY!!! Imu is setting up, again!!! 
Looks spectacular... as always.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That pirate ship just blows me away! Awesome job. Shame about the weather though. One reason I'm glad our efforts this year will be indoors!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Headless ... winds are always a crapshoot ... like today. Was great weather last night, today the winds are back. I'll be fixing things again so I can run the full display from 7pm to 9pm.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Your pirates arrrrgggh amazing! (Sorry, I couldn't help myself.) your ship is just fabulous!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Night Pics ... Pt 1*


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Night Pics ... Pt 2*


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Night Pics ... Pt 3*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love your pirate theme haunt. Nice job on the storable ship.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Your pirates arrrrgggh amazing! (Sorry, I couldn't help myself.) your ship is just fabulous!!!


Pirate jokes never get old. Thanks for the kinds words. 



Spooky1 said:


> I love your pirate theme haunt. Nice job on the storable ship.


Thanks ... I'm actually very pleased how this night pictures turned out. Someday you and Roxy have to stop by and see it in person.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love how you pose the skellys ...and your ship, well, amazing! But you already know that! Thanks for the help along the way too!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> I love how you pose the skellys ...and your ship, well, amazing! But you already know that! Thanks for the help along the way too!!


Thanks for the kind words MM and you are very welcome. Always glad to help if I can.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just looked at the night pictures again and spotted some of PirateLady's little pigs in one shot. Also the pelican - either I've missed him before or he's new this year, maybe? The Mr Potato Head jacko is a hoot

Always good to see the photo op pirate on duty. He's a stellar prop, as is the rest of your display. Here's to good sailing weather for the rest of the week!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I just looked at the night pictures again and spotted some of PirateLady's little pigs in one shot. Also the pelican - either I've missed him before or he's new this year, maybe? The Mr Potato Head jacko is a hoot
> 
> Always good to see the photo op pirate on duty. He's a stellar prop, as is the rest of your display. Here's to good sailing weather for the rest of the week!


Was too lazy to bring the pigs inside ... LOL. Pelican was added last year. Could have been my poor picture taking skills from last year? 

Mrs loved expanding the pumpkin and we had to bring back potato-head pirate back.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

It looks awesome!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

He's baaaaaaaaaaack!!! Glad to see the display in all it's glory! That ship is still the best - I want to build something like that for a kid's playhouse in a few years. All your touches are top notch! Love the pelican and Mr. Potato Head and even the Mrs.'s pigs, haha!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Had to pop back and let you know how lovely I think your lighting is! Wowsa.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> It looks awesome!


Thanks Dark Angel.



Acid PopTart said:


> He's baaaaaaaaaaack!!! Glad to see the display in all it's glory! That ship is still the best - I want to build something like that for a kid's playhouse in a few years. All your touches are top notch! Love the pelican and Mr. Potato Head and even the Mrs.'s pigs, haha!


Thanks APT. I've been told several times that the shipwreck should be a playhouse ... even for adults! 



The Halloween Lady said:


> Had to pop back and let you know how lovely I think your lighting is! Wowsa.


Thanks again for the kind words. I think the lighting & pics are the best we've done so far. Still working to get even better.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a video of the display:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just amazing! So much to look at. Love your lighting and the fog was great! Just an awesome kid friendly display. Always a treat to see!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks jdubbya. I actually did scare a few people (some asked me to) and others just ran away. I try not to scare the little kids but sometimes its just my looks and can't help it.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy cow Dave!
Such a great haunt 
The lighting, fog....everything!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You just keep getting better all the time, your set up is a treat to see


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your display has the detail and quality of a professional haunt. The two of you put a lot of thought and effort into bringing these pirates to life - very impressive (and probably exhausting, too:jol


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hairazor said:


> You just keep getting better all the time, your set up is a treat to see


Thanks again for the kind words.



RoxyBlue said:


> Your display has the detail and quality of a professional haunt. The two of you put a lot of thought and effort into bringing these pirates to life - very impressive (and probably exhausting, too:jol


You are way too kind. It really is a labor of love and exhausting. Thanks again roxy.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! I love your pirates and the lighting looks fantastic!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Copchick said:


> Wow! I love your pirates and the lighting looks fantastic!


Thanks copchick. I think we finally have a handle on lighting and taking decent pictures that capture the the look of the haunt at night.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

heresjohnny said:


> That looks great!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Most excellent pirate haunt!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

punkineater said:


> Most excellent pirate haunt!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Your wonderful Pirate haunt never fails to impress me! Great job as always, especially the lighting.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

halstaff said:


> Your wonderful Pirate haunt never fails to impress me! Great job as always, especially the lighting.


Thank you very much for such kind words.


----------

